# Anyone have clippings of Java moss?



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey I was out and about today looking at plants, and I realized that I wanted my driftwood covered with java moss. At the store, the only chunk he had was on a piece of driftwood for $20, which I thought was a little ridiculous. 

Is anyone going to trim their Java moss anytime soon and willing to give or sell me some of the clippings?


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

How much are you looking for to get started?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Really nothing much at all, just a small piece or two. Enough to establish a plant, then I would trim and propagate it myself over time. I have all the time in the world, just really broke Xo(
...in part due to my new obsession with this hobby and food. 

I already have the driftwood that I want to put it on. Pretty much just have that little part left to add to my tank and I feel like its finished. I sort of wanted to put some mirrors on the backside as its a tall 30 gal hex and I'm only using 3 sides. I think a couple well placed mirrors would make the thing look endless. I also wanted to add some of the stones I've collected and go out and buy a moss ball and propagate that stuff to add a little fuzziness to my very pebbly substrate.

I'm going to check around if nobody has anything they want to let me have for cheap. I realize that none of you really know me yet. 

P.S. I was looking at the smilie faces and this really cracked me up... I have no idea.

:deadhorse


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a 10g tank full of assorted moss, though unfortunately I think it's overrun with hair algae, etc. So I might just end up tossing it. I have a plastic bag I've started collecting clean moss in when I pick it out of my tanks. It should be ok. I also have plenty of java fern if you'd like some of that too. 

Michael


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I have about a two basket ball wads of java moss.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

what part of dfw you live? I'm at arlington and have some if you're in the area.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah I am right by UTA, I would love not to have to drive to pick anything up. My numbers 682 351 1860, and I will be free Saturday afternoon, Friday night and all day Sunday if I can get some from you any of you three.

Thanks for the positive respoese!


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I live around oakwood and randol mill. Gimme a call friday afternoon/ night and we can meet up 512 689 1040


----------

